

Quotes from Warren Buffett - Anon84
http://investing-school.com/history/52-must-read-quotes-from-legendary-investor-warren-buffett/

======
Anon84
A couple of my favorites...

 _If I wanted to, I could hire 10,000 people to do nothing but paint my
picture every day for the rest of my life. And the GNP would go up. But the
utility of the product would be zilch, and I would be keeping those 10,000
people from doing AIDS research, or teaching, or nursing._

 _Only when the tide goes out do you discover who’s been swimming naked._

The second one seems to apply particularly well to the current financial
crisis.

------
jwesley
These quote lists are the oldest SEO trick in the linkbait playbook. No work
required and people LOVE them. To get what I mean by SEO, check out the sweet
"payday loan" links in the footer.

------
byrneseyeview
"I am quite serious when I say that I do not believe there are, on the whole
earth besides, so many intensified bores as in these United States. No man can
form an adequate idea of the real meaning of the word, without coming here."

One of these quotes is not like the others! Apparently, that line is from
Dickens: [http://books.google.com/books?id=DRx9gUxLU3cC&pg=PA376&#...</a>

------
iamwil
I become wary of top 10, 8, 5, 52 lists of anything when you see more and more
of them. It becomes fluff reading...like the enquirer for hackers.

------
medianama
My all time favorite"

"When a management team with a reputation for brilliance tackles a business
with a reputation for bad economics, it is the reputation of the business that
remains intact."

------
Anon84
There's an extra one in the comments that is particularly appropriate for this
venue:

 _“Never trust geeks bearing formulas.”_

(and the whole sub-prime debacle)

------
sanj
There's only 51 of them. 46 and 47 are dupes.

